# Anyone recognise these taps



## logiccircuits (Nov 2, 2008)

Have been trying to find out the make/manufacturer of these bath/shower mixers. They are not Ultra group and have no distinguishing marks on them.
Thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi logiccircuits,

Have you searched Kohler web site? It could be.

Can you give up a intro about yourself on the intro forum. Would like to know where your from and what code you use.


----------

